# Glofish and new plants!



## Relic (Jul 14, 2012)

I got some glofish today...and some new plants! I think my tank is now "heavily planted":lol: Just got done messing with the tank so its a bit cloudy...but I think it looks great.


----------



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

The tank looks great!!


----------



## staffylover (Jun 10, 2012)

Tank looks lovely and you have some very pretty fish


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

Very pretty!! What kind of plant is the grassy looking one up front?


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 16, 2012)

the tank looks awesome!!! and thanks for helping me with advice today  i couldnt find panda cories but i got a couple juli cories ... super cute and my betta doesnt mind them at all!


----------



## Relic (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks folks!


----------



## Relic (Jul 14, 2012)

aqua001 said:


> Very pretty!! What kind of plant is the grassy looking one up front?


It's dwarf hair grass..The stuff I put in today looks a little shabby. Hopefully it'll green up.
List of plants in that tank.
Banana plant
Anubias nana X3
dwarf hair grass
micro sword
amazon sword
anubias congensis
java moss
crypt wendtii
anacris
ludwigia broad leaf


----------



## Relic (Jul 14, 2012)

katrina89 said:


> the tank looks awesome!!! and thanks for helping me with advice today  i couldnt find panda cories but i got a couple juli cories ... super cute and my betta doesnt mind them at all!


No prob. And cool beans! I have a couple of Julii corys as well. They get a bit bigger than the other corys. When I get my big tank I am planning on having a pair of discus and about 15 mixed corys.


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 16, 2012)

yea, they were the smallest cory i could find... they reach 2inches as opposed to 3-4 inches :/ I plan on upgrading my tank size next year for xmass... i just got my 5.5g sooooo my husband would be pissed if we got a new one already... i plan on upgrading my other betta to a 2.5 mini bow this xmass.. hes in a 1.7g right now and blows bubble nests everyday


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Love the substrate idea. :welldone:



Relic said:


> No prob. And cool beans! I have a couple of Julii corys as well. They get a bit bigger than the other corys. When I get my big tank I am planning on having a pair of discus and about 15 mixed corys.


Just be careful, most cories won't last at discus temperatures.. There are a few that will live well in warm water.. I think sterbai is one species but not sure, there are a few others.


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 16, 2012)

Olympia said:


> Love the substrate idea. :welldone:
> 
> 
> 
> Just be careful, most cories won't last at discus temperatures.. There are a few that will live well in warm water.. I think sterbai is one species but not sure, there are a few others.


i thought cories were tropical...


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

They are, but discus are generally kept at temperatures of 84-86F, which is very warm water. Most Amazon fish are from slightly cooler regions than that and few cories can survive at temperatures over 80F for long.


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 16, 2012)

oooooo, i dont have a heater n my tank is usually around 83 :/ i hope my cories are fine


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

It will shorten their lives long term in long term warmth.. but if this is just a summer thing and it'll cool down in the winter generally the fish do fine.


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 16, 2012)

Olympia said:


> It will shorten their lives long term in long term warmth.. but if this is just a summer thing and it'll cool down in the winter generally the fish do fine.


good to hear


----------



## AquaNinJa (Apr 6, 2012)

Omg hehe! I love glofish! I have a couple of them myself and they're just so fun to watch!


----------

